

Tiny Arduino Project - TinyCircuits
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kenburns/tinyduino-the-tiny-arduino-compatible-platform-w-s

======
voltagex_
I'm feeling a bit kickstarter-ed out. So many small electronics projects.

Good luck, though.

